# Four Exhausts under test



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

our Exhaust systems on test

Today we decided to test a group of exhaust systems on the market place
many of our Tunes do require the correct system for the Job in hand, @ SVM we have the pleasure of being able to supply
a greater choice for individual customer tastes and requirements from various manufactures 

Hear are the Four systems, pls note all cars were tested under the same conditions, the Noise emitted may be above the norm, due to the covering canopy above the cars, as a Db guide the results are pictured below

All systems can be tweaked, for personal taste . and this is in no means suggesting "one system Rules"
Customers can now have more choice ) The Titanium 102mm is still my preferred choice  (on the Hulk I need to save weight lol) The New SS Systems may give that edge on track and street  

The new kid on the block , is our very own T304 Stainless Steel Sports system
@102mm (a performance orientated product) with excellent power gains on High powered GTR's

"Track use" with larger systems have always been an issue, and we have worked very very hard, to develop something new, A system to bring on power , and to be used with out upsetting the neighbours or Track day officials 

Motor sport Products as we Often are told, do not normally come warranted, by the manufacture, and therefore 
the supplier. We have broken the mould so to speak

The SVM system is,I am pleased to say, covered by a Life time warrentee, for the purchaser against any manufacturing defects. 
price £1650+vat (102mm system including Y pipe) 

If this isn't your cup of tea, SVM also have Quieter systems in there range, 76mm 90mm exhausts again made from T304
and with polished end tips with or without the SVM logo 

All the systems tested are (under overhead canopy conditions) using a calibrated Db reader

1, Stock GTR on an OEM Full System (complete with all cat's) 85 Db
2,SVM 102mm (No cats) silenced Y pipe .................................91Db
3,Milltek 90mm(No cats) silenced Y pipe.....................................98Db
4,GTC 102mm (No cats) Y pipe.................................................105Db

The Four Cars
















































Test Area @ SVM










Results

oem car









SVm car










Milltek car









GTC Ex












A few more Pics of the new kid Lol














































































































































































kk


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Kevin,

Is there any difference in the ground clearance of the four systems, I have the 90mm Miltek and i can no longer straddle speed bumps without grounding which i could do with the OEM system.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nice. kev just to add in for completeness in your test


1, Stock GTR on an OEM Full System (complete with all cat's) 85 Db
2,SVM 102mm (No cats) silenced Y pipe stock turbo................91Db
3,Milltek 90mm(No cats) silenced Y pipe, stage 3 turbo...............98Db
4,GTC 102mm (No cats) non silenced Y pipe, alpha 12 turbo...... ...105Db


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

That new SVM system looks mint Kev :thumbsup: on the noise levels too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice. kev just to add in for completeness in your test
> 
> 
> 1, Stock GTR on an OEM Full System (complete with all cat's) 85 Db
> ...


Good lad so many variables as you know
The Titan.s defo have that SOUND  and Will Stay on the Hulk for sure !!

Miltek and SVM i suppose are a fair test as Both SS and are cheaper!
We manage to fit decent silencers on the 102mm as you have, 
to bring Db down


Both 102 mm systems ,have No worries with clearance afters months of R&D 
kk


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice. kev just to add in for completeness in your test
> 
> 
> 1, Stock GTR on an OEM Full System (complete with all cat's) 85 Db
> ...


Is that downpipes as well??


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Where is the sound clip. DB are great but we want to hear the tone.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Kevan, how does the SVM102 fare with the Milltek resontated Y pipe, do you expect that to be around the same noise (still with stock downpipes).

Cheers.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice work Kevan, a 4" exhaust thats not over loud should be a popular id have thought.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I've been comtemplating a 5" straight through sigle pipe in Ti.......but will for now stay with the 102 GTC Ti as i just need gas flow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Is that downpipes as well??


All have *down pipes* fitted as we have said " no cats" apart from the Test OEM car which is factory stock!

kk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> I've been comtemplating a 5" straight through sigle pipe in Ti.......but will for now stay with the 102 GTC Ti as i just need gas flow


defo john. best exhaust is the least exhaust (at least in drag/power wise). a few of the yanks are doing exhaust dump / no exhaust at all, last weekend got a stock turbo gtr into 9's :flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> defo john. best exhaust is the least exhaust (at least in drag/power wise). a few of the yanks are doing exhaust dump / no exhaust at all, last weekend got a stock turbo gtr into 9's :flame:


I'm sure someone could make me a light 5" tail exit for regulation purposes and trade with me for the 102 GTC and I'd still have some change but when not regulation racing i think I'll take it off and just exit the Y pipe or even direct out if the down pipes or do you think they need too cross flow for balance???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Kevan, how does the SVM102 fare with the Milltek resontated Y pipe, do you expect that to be around the same noise (still with stock downpipes).
> 
> Cheers.


Chubbies car measured (Milltek car)has the resonated Y as far as i know
to get him as quite as they could with their 90mm
maybe he can confirm ? i seem to remember having to use deflector pipes poking out the back (not good sight but did the job lol)

We are sure the SVM 102mm are quieter than a Milltek 90mm as this was our main aim in testing, and the reason behind manufacturing process in the UK *much R*&D to get it right so to speak.Many Customer wanted "Big and Quite" 
Hope these systems help with choice 

What's more Good price, for a 102mm, and Full warentee, made in Uk (always nice imo)


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, Kev. I might well treat myself to a SVM 102 for Christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> defo john. best exhaust is the least exhaust (at least in drag/power wise). a few of the yanks are doing exhaust dump / no exhaust at all, last weekend got a stock turbo gtr into 9's :flame:


Tad Noisy :chairshot i Think
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Tad Noisy :chairshot i Think
> kk


would be OK for SP as Db limit only applies for events not for RWYB and even then it's 113 Db at 4500 rpm.

bet we could get another 50 gg's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Impossible said:


> Where is the sound clip. DB are great but we want to hear the tone.


Will do more, tests and sound clips,4 sure as these get out into the market place.(main aim,track friendly power builds) good fit ,good quality, fair price 
SS systems have there own *tone* so to speak, all boils down to driver ,owner passenger choice lol

Along with GTC , SVM exhausts ,We can supply Acropovic,GReddy Systems supporting our custom builds from 600bhp upwards
Choice is good


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev,

Do you do a silenced 90 or 102mm y pipe only that has standard two bolt flanges for connecting to any rear silencer, and the standard downpipes?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev,
> 
> Do you do a silenced 90 or 102mm y pipe only that has standard two bolt flanges for connecting to any rear silencer, and the standard downpipes?


No Adam  We offer none silenced 76mm /90/mm and 102mm (loud boys)
we then offer two sizes of Y pipe silencers, to suit all of the above, 5" diameter or 6" diameter we recomend 5" for lowerd cars, this we can tuck up out of the way nicely as you can see.
This choice allows us to custom spec sound :thumbsup:we have now 76mm systems quieter than oem  (if req)
Unfortunately all V band Sorry!.....we will do many more comparisons, we know chubbies car was a bespoke item from milltek and their Road system's are a little less noisy .approx 3Db less  Under the same test condition eg shelter above!

We have compared against many systems, Done my homework so to speak, cards on the table
i stand by the SVM system is quieter than the equivalent sized systems on the market if that's your aim is to reduce noise and still gain power.
Unfortunately we cant compete with the Titan on weight  game over in that department!

Believe it or not we have many requests to make the cars Louder ! lol

All we have done is to give choice to the owners, 
we carry most in-stock, and can fit and* hear* and tune while you wait


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

Kev,
What's the db level of mine at 4500 revs would be good to know if I go anywhere with noise restrictions


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Great test - just FYI my 90MM Titan with Catless was nearly thrown off Silverstone with drive by of 106.4 maximum! Ferrari driver did come over and say I had the best sounding car he heard all day - he was in a 458 Challenge Race car too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

markleach said:


> Kev,
> What's the db level of mine at 4500 revs would be good to know if I go anywhere with noise restrictions


Will test 4u...2moz :thumbsup: John and gav are on it 
Pump wiring upgrade all done 


kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Great test - just FYI my 90MM Titan with Catless was nearly thrown off Silverstone with drive by of 106.4 maximum! Ferrari driver did come over and say I had the best sounding car he heard all day - he was in a 458 Challenge Race car too.


Lol that's what we are saying. LOUD can be good if that's your view.
My aim with the sports system is not to get chucked off:bawling::bawling:
But we all know right time and place the roar of the Titan is best ):thumbsup:

Turbo sizing also has an effect, the Big boys are a little louder.(No matter what Ex)
I can remember Nothing better than the Hulk last yr at Marham,talk about sounding like a Jet, anyone there will know, that's what i call a good sound (IMOthumbsup::thumbsup:
kk


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Kev is there any difference in drone/resonance between the systems, or have you an tips or experience in reducing it? I've dyno matted the rear but I still have drone around 2600-3000k and that personally is the biggest drawback of these systems!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Kev.

Shame about the V-band but it is the best way to do it. I'm just not prepared to weld a V-band flange onto my lovely Akrapovic back box.


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will test 4u...2moz :thumbsup: John and gav are on it
> Pump wiring upgrade all done
> 
> 
> kk


Thanks kev


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

bobel said:


> Kev is there any difference in drone/resonance between the systems, or have you an tips or experience in reducing it? I've dyno matted the rear but I still have drone around 2600-3000k and that personally is the biggest drawback of these systems!


*What sytem do you have* ?
Increasing size of silencers,and using the right perforated tube and acoustic material helps
any system @ that RPM even stock this is The "Drone area", just depends what you level of sound you accept ? and to what system you choose! Hopefully the owner of the my12 can tell us what he thinks of the SVM item. (we did fit down pipes at the same time, so a little jump in volumn hear! along with the power gain lol
He has to Regisrer on the Forum i think?
lol


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *What sytem do you have* ?
> Increasing size of silencers,and using the right perforated tube and acoustic material helps
> any system @ that RPM even stock this is The "Drone area", just depends what you level of sound you accept ? and to what system you choose! Hopefully the owner of the my12 can tell us what he thinks of the SVM item. (we did fit down pipes at the same time, so a little jump in volumn hear! along with the power gain lol
> He has to Regisrer on the Forum i think?
> lol


I'm running a decatted 90mm Titan, love the sound above 3k but at motorway speed drone is a bit annoying, guess you can't have both!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Next time I'm at Silverstone I'll run without miltek track day silencers to see what it does. My setup is oem rear section, miltek resonated ypipe and GTC downpipes.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> All have *down pipes* fitted as we have said " no cats" apart from the Test OEM car which is factory stock!
> 
> kk


Thanks. Just some say no cats and only mean the ypipe


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Next time I'm at Silverstone I'll run without miltek track day silencers to see what it does. My setup is oem rear section, miltek resonated ypipe and GTC downpipes.


Im at Silverstone on the 1st December, with a very similar setup, milltek downpipes, milltek ypipe (non resonated I think) and standard rear section - dont think I will be running long


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Thanks. Just some say no cats and only mean the ypipe


Sorry for confusion
If you were to keep the* down pipe cats* on the sound would be much less on any system
kk


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

kev the 102 svm system looks great....... love the v-band connections......

very very nice!! Great price Too ;-)


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

grahamc said:


> Im at Silverstone on the 1st December, with a very similar setup, milltek downpipes, milltek ypipe (non resonated I think) and standard rear section - dont think I will be running long


I recon it will be quiter than Rogers car with GTC, but will it be 4db quieter?...find out on 1st dec


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> I recon it will be quiter than Rogers car with GTC, but will it be 4db quieter?...find out on 1st dec


What was his? 106?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

grahamc said:


> What was his? 106?


Yep.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Yep.


something to beat


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

grahamc said:


> Im at Silverstone on the 1st December, with a very similar setup, milltek downpipes, milltek ypipe (non resonated I think) and standard rear section - dont think I will be running long


As it was very slippy I just tweaked boost down a couple of notchs to 1.1 bar and upshift at 5,500 and was perfectly fine -noise man was happy and frankly it was still faster than most things out there and had fun!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

grahamc said:


> What was his? 106?


Yep 106.4 officially on the drive by. I managed the clean sweep of loudest car on track at every noise point on a full lap. To be honest only track day I have ever done and the noise on a country road is well, well worth it.

Makes up for being slower at driving than Mr Miskin haha.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

What does no cats mean? Or cats? And what's the difference between silenced Y-pipe vs. non silenced?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> What does no cats mean? Or cats? And what's the difference between silenced Y-pipe vs. non silenced?


no cats = full decat including downpipes

silenced y pipe is a y-pipe with a resonator
non silcned y pipe is a y-pipe that goes straight through, no resonator


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep 106.4 officially on the drive by. I managed the clean sweep of loudest car on track at every noise point on a full lap. To be honest only track day I have ever done and the noise on a country road is well, well worth it.
> 
> Makes up for being slower at driving than Mr Miskin haha.


I will turn the boost up for the first run and see what I can hit  should be interesting....... Im aiming for slowest and loudest :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> no cats = full decat including downpipes
> 
> silenced y pipe is a y-pipe with a resonator
> non silcned y pipe is a y-pipe that goes straight through, no resonator


+1 Andrew
we will try and give Db on all variants asap
kk


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Just want to say that the Blue car with the SVM 102 is mine and I will try and get some videos for sound inside and out over the weekend or when the weather is half decent again!

It does sound great though and even with the full decat it isn't obnoxiously loud.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kev, what revs were the tests done at?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

idle and 3k
we will as said a lot more testing 4 sure
driving the svm system i was very pleased, after 3000rpm she went quiter 

we have another to fit on Thursday so i will test again and try alternate Y pipes
kk


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

6th gear around 3k rpm on the motorway is just right, exhaust goes almost silent compared to the runflat road noise!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> idle and 3k
> we will as said a lot more testing 4 sure
> driving the svm system i was very pleased, after 3000rpm she went quiter
> 
> ...


I'd run the test at 5k as that's what track testing runs up to (gtr limited to 5k in neutral from memory). I think Ryan G measured mine at 98db static at Surrey Rolling road.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'd run the test at 5k as that's what track testing runs up to (gtr limited to 5k in neutral from memory). I think Ryan G measured mine at 98db static at Surrey Rolling road.


As we are working closely with Ryan we will Request the same static test for documentation.
Any other questions about any of the New range of exhausts you welcomed to ask and i will do my best to answer asap.
We will say this
A 102mm system is an expensive purchase in any ones book, 
we state it will enhance Power your car produces, If due to your tune,
your exhaust is restrictive,the svm system will give you the fix so to speak 
If used on a race circuit and noise becomes an issue (on any SVM system in the range) I will work with you guys and resolve the issue.
We are working hard to give you the best of both worlds, there's nothing more annoying than to go racing, and then being turned away 

Our range starts from 76mm up tp the range topping 102mm 
as said all comments welcomed

kev


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

Kev,

I would love to know what the db level of my car is at higher revs.
Any chance you could test it when it's up and running.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Lee35 said:


> Kev,
> 
> I would love to know what the db level of my car is at higher revs.
> Any chance you could test it when it's up and running.


Will do
kk


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Will do
> kk


---


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi we are pleased at the fantastic response of the The SVM R35 GTR Range of exhaust's.Our first batch is now sold out  More orders have been made, expected deliveries circa 3 weeks
Due to demand , please secure your intentions asap 

R35 Y pipes, to suit OEM down pipes and system,will be released within 1 month,Again a choice of resonators will be offered to suit all taste's  (watch this space) 

Following on with the SVM exhaust branding, we are pleased to announce , several new editions, to the exhaust range for the Nissan family of car's 
Nissan Jukes,Nissan 350Z and 370Z systems will be released very early next year, as we now are getting requests to expand the range, Updates will be given on our New web site within 1 month 
kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

JUKE systems cant wait , we are all ready at the limit of the system we have fitted so we need a system to flow more than 250BHP hub , not bad for a little 1.6 ltr motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Kev, I need some Db data with OEM dp and the rest GTC 4" complete.
> 
> idle
> 
> ...


Enshui
This combo isn't normally out there!  why would you want to fit a 102mm 
with oem stock down pipes? (i shouldn't ask you should I ? Lol )

If this unusual situation arises, I will prepare a job card for the lads 
to accommodative your request

What system do you run?

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] M/S said:


> JUKE systems cant wait , we are all ready at the limit of the system we have fitted so we need a system to flow more than 250BHP hub , not bad for a little 1.6 ltr motor.


Put you down to test out 
kk


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Enshui
> This combo isn't normally out there! why would you want to fit a 102mm
> with oem stock down pipes? (i shouldn't ask you should I ? Lol )
> 
> ...


My excuses then for asking no problem. 

You don't need to do anything.

I was just asking if you already had this setup before.

I will try this at home. Need a bit silent exhaust under 102Db.

I am running OEM now but, the sound is a like vacuum cleaner.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> My excuses then for asking no problem.
> 
> You don't need to do anything.
> 
> ...


OUR SVM 90mm or 102mm Exhaust will suit fine 
or money back 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2012)

*Svm ExHaust Tips are Now Avaliable To suit All Other Exhausts*


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

grahamc said:


> I will turn the boost up for the first run and see what I can hit  should be interesting....... Im aiming for slowest and loudest :flame:


Forgot to turn the boost up and set to its lowest, I 106.x... and that was with short shifting  Did manage a foot flat 6500rpm in 5th gear in the last stint, but parked up after that, so no moaning marshalls... 

Alloy got 107.x


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone tested a 90mm Titan system?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

grahamc said:


> Forgot to turn the boost up and set to its lowest, I 106.x... and that was with short shifting  Did manage a foot flat 6500rpm in 5th gear in the last stint, but parked up after that, so no moaning marshalls...
> 
> Alloy got 107.x


106 on low boost, thought it would be quieter than that! I don't hold many hopes for mine passing either.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> Anyone tested a 90mm Titan system?


My old 90mm Titan (standard downpipes) tested 98db officially at Spa 2 years ago. That was a static, 5500 rpm test.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> 106 on low boost, thought it would be quieter than that! I don't hold many hopes for mine passing either.


Hahaa. Yeah surprised me a little  

Static test at 4500-5000rpm was 101.2db, though that was in the pits.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

turbo cars and exhaust noise for trackdays require careful work and knowledge.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] M/S said:


> turbo cars and exhaust noise for trackdays require careful work and knowledge.


Or a nice forgiving marshall


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

The SVM system looks tasty Kev no doubt ill be cleaning a few soon lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> The SVM system looks tasty Kev no doubt ill be cleaning a few soon lol


Thank's  apparently you need small hands Lol
kk


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Kev, do you have a DB reading for your exhaust (with no cats) at full RPM? As above, I got 106db on a track that has a limit of 102... I would ideally like to get down to that level so I dont have to worry about it in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Graham will do a video 4u, on Jamie's GTR 
Finishing his box off Today. As he is now having a 102mm it will be a good test, and i will upload asap for you to see and hear 
kk


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Graham will do a video 4u, on Jamie's GTR
> Finishing his box off Today. As he is now having a 102mm it will be a good test, and i will upload asap for you to see and hear
> kk


perfect, thanks... and a DB rating


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

For the 102mm Titan is it possible to have a super silenced y-pipe for track day compliance?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> For the 102mm Titan is it possible to have a super silenced y-pipe for track day compliance?


Yes Ben/GTC does have a silenced Y pipe version that also helps
I'm not sure track day Db maybe some one can help,with info? from my point i think the 102mm Titian is quieter than the 90mm version due to silencer choice, and is still my favoured overall system for the Hulk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes i love my titan but 107db driveby on low boost and partial throttle isn't track friendly!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> Yes i love my titan but 107db driveby on low boost and partial throttle isn't track friendly!


Titan Size???
kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

102mm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> 102mm


Amar seems to think your's is a 90mm ?
Have you changed?
kk


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Trackday limit is 102db.... same reason I was asking


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

OK Guys let's put it to the test 
kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Amar seems to think your's is a 90mm ?
> Have you changed?
> kk


It's the 102mm with the big square baffles


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just had the SVM 102mm fitted, very happy with it, nice and quiet on tickover, decent roar when pushing on, I had a HKS system and the noise was tiring on long journeys, this is just perfect, thanks to SVM.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Just had the SVM 102mm fitted, very happy with it, nice and quiet on tickover, decent roar when pushing on, I had a HKS system and the noise was tiring on long journeys, this is just perfect, thanks to SVM.


Thank's Jamie Your's was truely the first "black edition" Lol
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Huge gains on the dyno, thanks guys.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172144-svm-102mm-v-hks-spec-r-exhaust-test.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Huge gains on the dyno, thanks guys.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172144-svm-102mm-v-hks-spec-r-exhaust-test.html


Hey the secrets out LOl
What about the Noise or should i say sound ,happy ?
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hey the secrets out LOl
> What about the Noise or should i say sound ,happy ?
> kk


Very happy with the sound Kev, recommend this exhaust to everyone, Ryan was very impressed with the gains.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Very happy with the sound Kev, recommend this exhaust to everyone, Ryan was very impressed with the gains.


Thank you again for the endorsement ! Power gains with no headaches is so nice to hear......Now what about this engine Lol opcorn:
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you again for the endorsement ! Power gains with no headaches is so nice to hear......*Now what about this engine Lol *opcorn:
> kk


Will call you next week.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Just want to say that the Blue car with the SVM 102 is mine and I will try and get some videos for sound inside and out over the weekend or when the weather is half decent again!
> 
> It does sound great though and even with the full decat it isn't obnoxiously loud.


Did you manage to get any sound clips of this exhaust yet mate?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

alloy said:


> It's the 102mm with the big square baffles


If you are running a full decat I would assume yours is louder. But, bigger exhaust is less back pressure(and drone I hope) so in theory it should be more quiet I assume.


----------

